# Finish for Redwood Picnic Table



## JohnEinNJ (Dec 22, 2011)

What's a good finish for a redwood picnic table? I've used spar varnish on other redwood pieces, but for this I'm looking for something that brings out the beauty and color of the wood, without the slick urethane look. Of course, it must be appropriate for a "food surface."


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Tung oil would be the easiest. If you don't want it to grey, use a varnish with UV blockers although a film finish will eventually need recoating.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Yow can use some *raw* linseed oil.

Please note, I did not say* boiled* linseed oil. It makes a difference.


----------

